
Is the Answer to Phone Addiction a Worse Phone? - dodders
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/12/technology/grayscale-phone.html
======
rsbartram
Possibly an option to reduce the amount of time you spend on the phone.
Example, I moved and lived from Los Angeles, CA to Lima Peru for 3 years
without a cell phone. It was a great 3 years disconnected from constantly
being connected. What ever works to cut back on your phone use is better than
not cutting back. Phone addiction and digital dependence is on the rise in the
U.S. and developing countries. We just covered the topic with an info-graphic.
[https://latechnews.org/digital-
trends-2018-infographic/](https://latechnews.org/digital-
trends-2018-infographic/)

------
ioanarebeca
Not enough ink has been spilled on this topic. Great share!

